# What to know for WC (Canada)?



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

First off, do you have a copy of the WC rules from CKC? If not, go to there website and print off a copy.

Please remember that the WC test is to encourage the owner and the dog to continue on in the sport. It's the junior kindergarten of the Hunting Tests, so some judges are really forgiving as long as the dog is doing honest work.

Hubby is a WC/JH judge so I just woke him up to ask him your questions.

It is PREFERABLE that the dog deliver to hand, however, some judges will still pass a dog as long as they bring the bird across the start line. You may want to do a what we call a puppy catch too. I've seen many a new handler "dive" for the bird and that's perfectly acceptable if you catch it before it hits the ground.

Storee will be on leash at the start line so moving anywhere, other than fidgeting maybe, will be mighty difficult.

Yes you may not speak to the dog once you have signalled the judge you are ready except to release her once the judge gives you the release. So it's "steady, mark, wait", signal the judge, judges says "send your dog", you release Storee with whatever word you use for her.

You may encourage the dog to return to you once she has picked it up. Geez, I've seen people hooting n hollering, waving arms, jumping up and down etc. to get the dog to come back. 

Do be wary of using an intimidating voice or actions. Judges WILL fail you for that.

Just remember to breath, have fun, and expect to be nervous, we all are. Hell hubby still gets the shakes when he's running dog! LOL
And the judges will give you opportunity to ask questions on anything you are unsure of and don't be shy about asking them. Most judges at this level just want you to pass and give encouragement for you to continue on. They put their pants on one leg at a time, same as you and me, so don't be afraid of them. They are actually very nice folk!

Give me holler if you need more help. We've been there MANY times. 
Good luck!


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

PS, I just noticed you have Goldcdkers (SP?) dogs. We've passed many dogs from that kennel at the BC Hunt Tests. It's in her genes, just go and watch what everyone else does and HAVE FUN cause Storee sure will!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

A CKC WC/I/X JH/SH judge here:
Currently the rules for WC say the dog SHOULD deliver to hand. Failure to deliver to hand is classified as a minor fault. The way the rule book puts it, repeated minor faults accumulate to a moderate fault, and 2 or more moderate faults can be sufficient for elimination. So what does that mean? Try to get the dog to deliver to hand, but if it doesn't once or twice it should not mean a fail unless there are other problems. Failure to bring the bird back across the line is another matter--that is a serious fault and grounds for elimination.

On the line you can use your lead looped around the dog's neck for restraint. It should just be snug enough to keep the dog under control. Don't leave it so loose that pupster might wiggle her head around and break free, but don't have it so tight the dog is in a stranglehold. You are being observed for trainability qualities on the line, and sitting attentively until released is what is ideally desired from the dog. Unruly behaviour on the line would be a fault again. Take your time getting the dog set up on the line. Ensure the dog's spine is aligned with the first mark, remind them of the sit command again, and then signal for the bird. Once you signal you are not to speak again until you are released! Once the judges call dog or your number you are free to tell the dog sit again if necessary, get them refocused if they have looked away, cue them with "good" or whatever you use if they are looking in the right place, and send them. Now if the dog starts to act like a bucking bronco while the marks are going down, do what you need to do to get them settled, such as commanding sit. It will be a fault (poor line manners are another minor fault), but better that fault than the dog breaking free (going before sent is a moderate fault) or such. Once your dog has the bird you are free to to encourage the return with voice, hand and whistle signals in WC. But remember--no handling in WC--the dog must find the bird on their own. You can encourage them to keep working, but remember also that a dog that appears disinterested or gives up on his hunt is going to accumulate faults.

As I put in this month's WC column in the Leaves, if you have not yet read the rulebook, read it and then read it again!!! Highlight it and make notes in the margin!! Remember that it is not the judges' responsibility to tell you what the rules are--it is your responsibility to have read and understood the rules, and to ask questions at the handler meeting if there is any clarification needed. If you do not have time to order a hard copy from the CKC you can get a digital copy in the members sections of the CKC website, if you are a CKC member.


----------

